# My 325 Touring



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Here are some pics of my 325iT don't know why they are not sharp...:dunno:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> Here are some pics of my 325iT don't know why they are not sharp...:dunno:


Looks good with those rims :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> ...don't know why they are not sharp...:dunno:


What program did you use to resize them? Adobe seems to makes software that resizes the best without causing jagged lines like you see in your pics.


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

Great Ride! The artifacting in the pictures looks like it's just bad JPEG compression (which gives you a smaller file size). If you're using Photoshop just make sure you check the quality level when you save them for web.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the picture with the palm tree reflection on the hood and the windshield. Pretty cool.


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

The method I use to quickly resize many pictures at once is that I highlight all the pictures I want to resize, right click the mouse button and select "send to mail recipient". It gives the the option to make all my pictures smaller, and then I choose something like 800x600 and then continue. It creates all the pictures in an open e-mail. I highlight those files and then copy and paste them to wherever I want on my hard drive and VOILA I have resized pictures. There is likely an easier way, but I've become quite quick at this method.


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

Nice ride. I wish my wife would let me get one. 

Microsoft has a free XP utility for resizing pics. Just got to microsoft.com downloads and search for XP Powertoys.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

nice ride, looks a bit similiar


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

drmwvr said:


> Looks good with those rims :thumbup:


Yep, nice wheels! :thumbup: and nice touring!


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Exact same ride I have! Good taste!

I just finished some mods today. Had my CDV bored out by Dave Zeckhausen and installed today. Cannot believe the difference, the clutch takeup is so much smoother. The main difference I note is from a stop. With the stock CDV the car would stall if I did not give it some gas when letting out the clutch. Now I can let out the clutch and the car will smoothly start forward without giving it any gas. No more herky-jerky. Helps a lot in stop and go traffic. Thanks Dave Z.!

The other mod was to add a Remus exhaust. The sound is great, deeper without being booming. It adds a more pleasing note while accelerating and the twin chrome pipes add a nice subtle touch. Can't say the car is any faster but it seems more fun.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Thomas Andersen said:


> Exact same ride I have! Good taste!
> 
> I just finished some mods today. Had my CDV bored out by Dave Zeckhausen and installed today. Cannot believe the difference, the clutch takeup is so much smoother. The main difference I note is from a stop. With the stock CDV the car would stall if I did not give it some gas when letting out the clutch. Now I can let out the clutch and the car will smoothly start forward without giving it any gas. No more herky-jerky. Helps a lot in stop and go traffic. Thanks Dave Z.!
> 
> The other mod was to add a Remus exhaust. The sound is great, deeper without being booming. It adds a more pleasing note while accelerating and the twin chrome pipes add a nice subtle touch. Can't say the car is any faster but it seems more fun.


what is cdv, got a link? I agree the clutch is hard to modulate.


----------



## Thomas Andersen (Oct 30, 2003)

Clutch Delay Valve; slows down the clutch action. Do a search as there are plenty of threads. Better yet go to Dave Zeckhausen's web site ( he is a sponsor on the 5 series board ) and you will see a full explanation, photos and do it yourself directions.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

rgzimmer said:


> Nice ride. I wish my wife would let me get one.


My wife encouraged me to get one.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

:thumbup: 
Tourings= :bigpimp:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

PhilH said:


> What program did you use to resize them? Adobe seems to makes software that resizes the best without causing jagged lines like you see in your pics.


I used the software that came with my HP photo printer... I will take some more pics and use the XP Powertools... probably better...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

rgzimmer said:


> Nice ride. I wish my wife would let me get one.
> 
> Microsoft has a free XP utility for resizing pics. Just got to microsoft.com downloads and search for XP Powertoys.


I love the Touring but my wife doesn't let me trade it for a 325cic


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> I love the Touring but my wife doesn't let me trade it for a 325cic


My wife has a thing against wagons. I view the tourings as a good balance between performance and functionality. I think they're beautiful cars.

Of course, I love my cabrio :bigpimp: , but I'd like one of those as my second car instead of my gas guzzling F-150.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> nice ride, looks a bit similiar


Need the tint... :thumbup: Like the color...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Need the tint... :thumbup: Like the color...


thanks, it actually has tint now, just dont have any new pictures


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

rgzimmer said:


> My wife has a thing against wagons. I view the tourings as a good balance between performance and functionality. I think they're beautiful cars.
> 
> Of course, I love my cabrio :bigpimp: , but I'd like one of those as my second car instead of my gas guzzling F-150.


Ofcourse, the only reason I'm keeping my Touring for now is that my wife has a 330ci and if I buy a cabrio we have two "small" cars  and no more hauler... in the Touring we can drag all kinds of sh*t and still have space left... :thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> thanks, it actually has tint now, just dont have any new pictures


Cool, I was considering the dark blue with beige leather but then went for the Stahlgrau with black leather... I like the balance of the car, feels the same as the 330ci of my wife...


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Ofcourse, the only reason I'm keeping my Touring for now is that my wife has a 330ci and if I buy a cabrio we have two "small" cars  and no more hauler... in the Touring we can drag all kinds of sh*t and still have space left... :thumbup:


It is pretty amazing what the touring will swallow.

And I can now vouch for the fact that it makes an excellent kid transport unit.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh yeah, got to love the touring.
Here's mine with natural brown interior.


----------



## teamdfl (Sep 24, 2002)

Gray over black must be a sign of intelligence.


----------

